# My New Toy



## Ricksbicycleshop (Apr 27, 2016)

1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler


----------



## vastingray (Apr 27, 2016)

nice find


----------



## Sambikeman (May 8, 2016)

....... NICE PEELER ......


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 9, 2016)

That looks like it will clean up nicely...

Mark


----------

